# avoir confiance en/dans / faire confiance à



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai toujours du mal à distinguer entre les deux prépositions utilisées avec "avoir confiance". Est-ce qu'il y a une différence ou bien les deux sont interchangeables ?
Merci de vos lumières !


----------



## Mauricet

Pas tout à fait. On a confiance _en_ quelqu'un, mais _dans_ les institutions par exemple. D'autre part on *fait* confiance *à* quelqu'un. Un exemple où en/dans sont interchangeables : _J'ai confiance en/dans ses capacités_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, "avoir confiance en" est généralement suivi d'une personne, alors que "avoir confiance dans" quelque chose, et dans certains cas, les deux sont interchangeables. C'est bien ça ?

Si oui, pourriez-vous me donner plus d'exemples où les deux sont pareilles ? Merci encore !


----------



## Mauricet

Le CNRTL donne _avoir confiance dans son médecin_, mais je suis sûr qu'on dit aussi _en son médecin_ sans pouvoir dire s'il y a une nuance (minime) ou non; et _avoir confiance en quelqu'un, dans quelqu'un_. Donc les deux sont possibles. Avec les pronoms personnels c'est toujours _en_ (en soi, en lui, en eux). Mais _j'ai confiance dans les gens_. J'ai l'impression qu'avec les articles définis on dit toujours _dans_. Est-ce une règle ? Je ne sais pas. En tout cas _j'ai confiance en ses capacités_ ça va, mais _j'ai confiance dans les capacités de M. X_ ... Difficile d'en dire plus. *A l'aide, tout le monde !*


----------



## newg

Je ne pense pas me tromper en disant que de nos jours, peu de personnes utilisent encore la préposition "dans" dans l'expression "avoir confiance + prép".


----------



## Anna-chonger

newg said:


> Je ne pense pas me tromper en disant que de nos jours, peu de personnes utilisent encore la préposition "dans" dans l'expression "avoir confiance + prép".


Même si c'est qch. qui est après ?


----------



## newg

Pour reprendre l'exemple de Mauricet, je ne dirai jamais :

J'ai confiance _dans_ ses capacités.

Idem pour :

J'ai confiance _dans_ les institutions.


----------



## Mauricet

Je viens de tester sur google "j'ai confiance dans la justice" et la même avec _en_, c'est 2 000 et 3 000, donc les deux se disent. Je crois que l'avis de newg est excessif. Mais j'ai eu tort de dire que _avoir confiance en _+ _article défini_ est exclu.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah...... bien, résumons :
avoir confiance en + pronoms personnels (personne)
avoir confiance dans / en + articles + noms (personne ou chose)

c'est bien ?


----------



## Aoyama

avoir confiance en + pronoms personnels (personne)+ noms (personne)
avoir confiance dans  + articles + noms (chose)
-J'ai confiance en vous
- J'ai confiance en mon professeur
- J'ai confiance en Pierre
- J'ai confiance dans le gouvernement
- J'ai confiance dans les institutions
mais on pourrait dire :
- J'ai confiance en/dans la justice [de mon pays]
la règle n'est pas absolue, il y a une question idiomatique et "idiosyncratique" d'usage.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Anna,

J'ajoute aux réponses déjà données cette page de la BDL : *Confiance*. 

Tu noteras que, souvent, les deux options sont possibles.  

Comme newg, je dis rarement _dans_.  Je serais plus portée à dire, par exemple : _Je fais confiance à la/au/aux ____ _que _J'ai confiance dans le/la/les _______. 

 Et je dirais : _Je crois aux capacités de monsieur X_.


----------



## Mauricet

C'est bien vrai, ça, et très intéressant si c'est une évolution : la confiance serait de plus en plus un _acte_ plutôt qu'un _état_. Ou est-ce que je surinterprète ? En tout cas _faire confiance_ règle complètement le problème de la préposition : c'est toujours _à_. Mais il vaut mieux être conscient du glissement de sens : la confiance que je _fais_ dépend de moi, je décide de l'accorder; alors que la confiance que _j'ai_ dépend de l'autre.


----------



## autap6

En résumé : on peut toujours employer "en", sauf devant un nom précédé d'un article (on emploie alors "dans").


----------



## Nicomon

Mauricet said:
			
		

> Mais il vaut mieux être conscient du glissement de sens : la confiance que je _fais_ dépend de moi, je décide de l'accorder; alors que la confiance que _j'ai_ dépend de l'autre.



Je suis d'accord, pour ce qui est du « léger » glissement de sens. Mais je n'aime pas tellement le son de « confiance dans le/la/les ». 

Entre « J'ai confiance dans le (bon) jugement de X » ET « J'ai confiance au (bon) jugement de X », la deuxième option - qui serait considérée littéraire, selon la BDL (lien plus haut) - me vient plus spontanément.

Ou pour reprendre les exemples d'Aoyama, à tort ou à raison je dirais:
- J'ai confiance au gouvernement 
- J'ai confiance aux institutions



			
				autap6 said:
			
		

> En résumé : on peut toujours employer "en", sauf devant un nom précédé d'un article (on emploie alors "dans").


 Encore là... la règle n'est pas stricte. On privilégie « dans ». Extrait de la BDL :


> Quant à dans, elle est souvent privilégiée devant un nom accompagné de l’article le, la ou les.


Mais honnêtement, dites-vous  « J'ai confiance dans la vie / dans l'avenir »? Moi, pas.  « Je fais confiance à la vie et j'ai confiance en l'avenir. »


----------



## Mauricet

Sur Google : _avoir confiance en/dans/à_ scores 140 000/30 000/10 000. Pour moi, _avoir confiance à_ me semble impossible plutôt que "rare" et "littéraire", et pourtant pratiqué. Le CNRTL ne l'a pas, peut-être bien un québécisme ? Plus le relâchement général (ailleurs qu'au Québec) ...


----------



## Nicomon

Mauricet said:


> Le CNRTL ne l'a pas, peut-être bien un québécisme ? Plus le relâchement général (ailleurs qu'au Québec) ...



Tiré du CNRTL, sous confiance :


> Rem. L'expr. faire confiance à est née du jargon parlementaire. Dans le bon style, évitez-la. Employez se fier, avoir confiance, s'en remettre, s'en rapporter à... que le tour nouveau a quasi évincés`` (Dupré 1972)


J'interprète peut-être mal, mais si le « à » est à la fin, c'est qu'il se rapporte à chaque expression, non?  Or, je ne crois pas que Dupré soit québécois.  

Lu sur google : 
Actuellement, comme l'a dit Jaques MONORY « J'ai confiance à mon manque de confiance en moi. »  

Cela dit, je conviens que  « avoir confiance à » n'est pas aussi courant que en/dans. Mais ce n'est pas un québécisme, et je ne crois pas non plus que ce soit un relâchement...


----------



## Mauricet

Bon, d'accord, Nicomon. J'espère qu'Anna s'y retrouve, après tout les divergences entre natifs francophones sont informatives aussi. Faisons-lui confiance (lui = à elle)


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, pour éviter toute confusion inutile - et désolée d'avoir perdu une occasion de me taire -  je dis à Anna :

1. D'oublier «  avoir confiance *à* », qui ne fait pas du tout l'unanimité.  
2. De retenir  que « confiance *en* »  est plus courant - tout au moins à l'oral - que « confiance *dans* ».  
3. De se fier à / s'en rapporter à l'information inscrite sur la page de la BDL, qui est à mon avis un excellent outil.


----------



## lamenace

Bonsoir a tous ! 

J'entends beaucoup dire faire confiance a quelqu'un mais aussi en quelqu'un 

ça serait super si vous m’éclaircissiez ce point avec des exemples 

Merci


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Il y a deux formulations "*faire* confiance *à *quelqu'un" et "*avoir *confiance *en *quelqu'un".


----------



## ygerne

Pour illustrer ce que Punky Zoé vient de vous expliquer : Je n'ai pas confiance en lui mais je fais confiance à sa soeur.


----------



## Guerric

Bonjour,

J'ai comme un petit doute...
Quelqu'un peut me confirmer ce qui convient ici ?
_Assurez-vous que les confirmations font partie des domaines auxquels vous pouvez avoir confiance.
Assurez-vous que les confirmations font partie des domaines en lesquels vous pouvez avoir confiance.
_
J'ai envie de mettre _en lesquels_ mais je suis tombé sur une page qui dit que ce n'est pas correct.
Je trouve tout de même qu'_auxquels_ sonne franchement bizarre ici.
_les personnes auxquelles vous pouvez faire confiance
les choses en lesquelles vous pouvez avoir confiance_
non ?


----------



## hosseinTB

vous n'avez que 2 choix:

_les personnes auxquelles vous pouvez faire confiance
les personnes sur lesquelles (sur qui) vous pouvez faire confiance
les choses en lesquelles vous pouvez avoir confiance

_me semble-t-il..........


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Guerric et Hossein._

Au sujet desquels ?_
On ne peut pas avoir confiance *à des domaines, donc _auxquels_ est impossible.
On peut avoir confiance *dans* quelqu'un ou dans quelque chose *en* tel ou tel domaine, auquel cas on utiliserait _en lesquels_, mais en l'état il manquerait une partie de la phrase. Au minimum je crois que nous aurions besoin de savoir de quelle entité relèvent ces domaines. Domaines de la médecine ? de l'enseignement ? de la technique ?


----------



## snarkhunter

En ce qui me concerne, je crois que je n'utiliserais "avoir confiance (en)" que pour des personnes. Mais pour tout autre objet ou _tiers non identifié_, ce serait sans doute plutôt "faire confiance à".


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut effectivement dire _*avoir* confiance *en/dans*_, mais _*faire* confiance *à*_.

Quant à employer ce premier tour avec autre chose que des personnes, ça ne me choquerait pas, par exemple : _J'ai confiance dans mon matériel. J'ai confiance en la providence._


----------



## dlcbold

Dans le Larousse Monolingue j'ai trouvé ceci:

*Avoir confiance en qqn/qqch*: se fier entièrement à eux

*Faire confiance à*: considérer qqn/qqch comme digne de la confiance qu'on lui accorde.

À plus


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Mon contexte est un exemple dans notre dictionnaire WR qui m'a dirigée vers ce fil :


> believe in [sb] _vtr phrasal insep_ (think [sb] capable)
> croire en _vi + prép_
> avoir confiance dans _loc v + prép_
> J'ai confiance *dans* *le* nouveau *Premier ministre*.



Ce qui confirme l'idée proposée par certains participants de ce fil sur l'emploi de 'dans' lorsqu'il y a _un article défini_ qui le suit, quel qu'il soit le nom qui suit cet article (chose ou personne).
Je crois que l'usage de 'dans' serait surtout très utile lorsqu'il s'agit d'un article défini pour les _personnes car_ nous n'aurons pas d'autres choix si on est obligé d'utiliser l'article défini.

Ce qui veut dire que cette phrase serait correcte :

-J'ai confiance dans le directeur de cette entreprise.

N'est-ce pas ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Chimel

Gemmenita said:


> Ce qui veut dire que cette phrase serait correcte :
> 
> -J'ai confiance dans le directeur de cette entreprise.


Oui, elle est correcte.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment _Chimel_. C'est très gentil.


----------

